
Most Successful U.S. Startups 2008: Cuil is number 8?... - tsally
http://images.businessweek.com/ss/08/12/1217_hottest_startups/8.htm
======
siong1987
Because they think that "VC investment over the last four quarters" is a
success indicator. Anyway, some of them are actually quite innovative.

